# 2 Rafters rescued from the Poudre



## Blade&Shaft (May 23, 2009)

Early season sending


----------



## k2andcannoli (Feb 28, 2012)

Those road side day trips are just so treacherous... someone needs to learn to accept the beatering and do better next time.


----------



## Pinchecharlie (Jul 27, 2017)

What's that stretches classification? Just curious


----------



## jabbers1921 (Jun 28, 2019)

Pinchecharlie said:


> What's that stretches classification? Just curious


 If this happened where I think it happened (Mad Dog?), it's class III at high water.


----------



## pmillerblaster (Jan 3, 2012)

Yep, it was Mad Dog at about 1200cfs. The middle rock was just slightly covered and this couple clearly did not know the water or the lines, they must have tried to go right down the middle and panicked as they realized the rock in the middle. I witnessed them put their boat in off the side of 14 about a quarter mile down from the ramp at Gateway park. They pushed the boat down a rock wall into some fast water and it could not have been easy. Why they would do that with a boat ramp a few hundred feet up river is a mystery but let's just say when I was running my shuttle back up river and I saw them pinned on the rock I was not surprised. Luckily rescue was already called and they arrived quick and nobody was in the water so everyone is safe.


----------



## Infidien (May 27, 2013)

My wife was on her way up the canyon and saw 3 ladder trucks and several other emergency vehicles on site. The road was closed for at least 2 hours. Good thing expert help is immediately available in these life threatening situations!


----------



## Pinchecharlie (Jul 27, 2017)

Iam confused. Did they get wrapped and rescued from the raft in river or did they have a bad swim ? Cause they'd have swam to shore by the time sars got there right?


----------



## Noswetnam (Mar 8, 2016)

I am also confused that mad dog is a class 3 rapid? I guess that’s a Colorado class 3 definitely not Idaho class 3. Hopefully 1 more new boater that will pack it in a garage for good and quit applying for then canceling their permits

Sincerely,
Old disgruntled boater


----------



## pmillerblaster (Jan 3, 2012)

Pinchecharlie said:


> Iam confused. Did they get wrapped and rescued from the raft in river or did they have a bad swim ? Cause they'd have swam to shore by the time sars got there right?


They wrapped but were able to stay with the boat. When I came back up the canyon they were both standing on the rock behind the boat. There were a few boaters there already and they had a rope on the raft but soon after that rescue arrived. They were able to get a boat out to them with ropes and get the couple back to shore safe and sound. They never entered the water. The boat took a bit longer. Eventually they hooked a cable/winch direct from a firetruck and yanked it out.


----------



## Pinchecharlie (Jul 27, 2017)

Fuc$ man those lazy so and so's!! Lol! You gotta dive in and swim and break out your (un used) pin kit and then finish the run so you can tell stories at the take out! Of course it may be scary and you don't want too and you just wait for a sars team???? Glad their ok and a good reminder that the river can kick your arse.


----------



## Noswetnam (Mar 8, 2016)

So not only did they manage to wrap their boat on the only rock in that section that one could even conceivably wrap a boat on, they waited around for my tax dollars to pull them out! I hope I back over their shiny new boat when it and the rest of their gear is taking up three lanes on the boat ramp.

Sincerely,
Even more disgruntled old boater


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

Noswetnam said:


> So not only did they manage to wrap their boat on the only rock in that section that one could even conceivably wrap a boat on, they waited around for my tax dollars to pull them out! I hope I back over their shiny new boat when it and the rest of their gear is taking up three lanes on the boat ramp.
> 
> Sincerely,
> Even more disgruntled old boater


I can feel the love all the way down here in Salida!

Not to denigrate your comments grumpy, but everybody had to learn sometime, and shit happens. 

These people may have been stupid or they may have been newbies, either way, having been fire in EMS all my life, my slogan is "I fix stupid", I'm glad that they had emergency services there when they needed them. 

If they screwed up that bad in a class III rapid to wrap their boat, they were likely uninformed or misinformed, and deserve a little bit of slack. 

At least nobody was seriously injured or even worse dead. Hopefully they learned a valuable lesson, and won't get their ass in a ringer again... We can always hope.


----------



## Pinchecharlie (Jul 27, 2017)

Isn't idaho class 3 class 6 lol ? Around here people say shite like ,"oh it's idaho class 4 man...rowdy!" Like Hawaii size waves lol!!! Funny! Here's a video of a idahoan (sp) who don't care what class it is he's going and the kids are too!!! "Shut up and get in the boat, it's class 2 (idaho class 2) bwahaa...


----------



## Pinchecharlie (Jul 27, 2017)

Even the idaho dogs can swim whitewater lol!


----------



## Noswetnam (Mar 8, 2016)

MNichols said:


> I can feel the love all the way down here in Salida!
> 
> Not to denigrate your comments grumpy, but everybody had to learn sometime, and shit happens.
> 
> ...


Thanks for having the patience for being around to fix stupid, I am glad someone does! Agreed we all were new once and people do deserve some slack but flipping/wrapping in this section would be like flipping on bridges than standing in the middle of the river till help arrives.


----------



## trevko (Jul 7, 2008)

Here is a vid of it. 


https://flipboard.com/video/sacramentobee/6f75c1626d


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

Pinchecharlie said:


> Isn't idaho class 3 class 6 lol ? Around here people say shite like ,"oh it's idaho class 4 man...rowdy!" Like Hawaii size waves lol!!! Funny! Here's a video of a idahoan (sp) who don't care what class it is he's going and the kids are too!!! "Shut up and get in the boat, it's class 2 (idaho class 2) bwahaa...


Yeah, class 4 at flood stage lol. Had dude with a throw bag had a Kong ball, what's commonly known as the second chance ball, he wouldn't have had the stuff the bag every time he threw it and missed. That being said that was one hell of a throw


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

trevko said:


> https://flipboard.com/video/sacramentobee/6f75c1626d


I'd be interested to see this, but for some reason the flipboard link wants me to disable an ad blocker that I don't have. Can you post the original source link?


----------



## Noswetnam (Mar 8, 2016)

Pinchecharlie said:


> Isn't idaho class 3 class 6 lol ? Around here people say shite like ,"oh it's idaho class 4 man...rowdy!" Like Hawaii size waves lol!!! Funny! Here's a video of a idahoan (sp) who don't care what class it is he's going and the kids are too!!! "Shut up and get in the boat, it's class 2 (idaho class 2) bwahaa...


😂 no kidding! My first mfs trip was 6’ and you can still see my white knuckle imprints on my oars!


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

Noswetnam said:


> Thanks for having the patience for being around to fix stupid, I am glad someone does! Agreed we all were new once and people do deserve some slack but flipping/wrapping in this section would be like flipping on bridges than standing in the middle of the river till help arrives.


A lot of newbies, purchase a boat, talk to a couple of friends who may be as new as they are, and don't learn how to get out of trouble when shit happens... Good judgment is gained through experience and experiences gained through bad judgment...


----------



## trevko (Jul 7, 2008)

MNichols said:


> I'd be interested to see this, but for some reason the flipboard link wants me to disable an ad blocker that I don't have. Can you post the original source link?


I saw it from a news feed and don't know where the original source is from. Here is a different link 


https://www.newsobserver.com/news/nation-world/national/article251135334.html


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

trevko said:


> I saw it from a news feed and don't know where the original source is from. Here is a different link
> 
> 
> https://www.newsobserver.com/news/nation-world/national/article251135334.html


Holy shit, thank you very much. That worked. There was a highway around that rock! I could have driven a freight train through there. Not to mention that they're putting on a whitewater section with a full-blown heavy ass fishing frame. I have no idea what they were thinking, or even if they were...

Perhaps a candidate for the Darwin award...

Thanks again for posting that link! Appreciate you!


----------



## Pinchecharlie (Jul 27, 2017)

Gotta be some hard knocks in there somewhere though? What happens when they pin again and sars doesn't come? Or will they go again lol? I was in the boat shop the other day and dude comes in and buys whole new shitter. We where all but hurt he got cool new stuff. I over heard him say he thought it looked like fun and why rent he lives here now. Rut-row-raggy! Good thing we only have montana class 3!!!


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

Pinchecharlie said:


> Gotta be some hard knocks in there somewhere though? What happens when they pin again and sars doesn't come? Or will they go again lol? I was in the boat shop the other day and dude comes in and buys whole new shitter. We where all but hurt he got cool new stuff. I over heard him say he thought it looked like fun and why rent he lives here now. Rut-row-raggy! Good thing we only have montana class 3!!!


Class 3 is class 3 class 4 is class 4, doesn't matter what state it's in, it doesn't change the equation. Class 4 flood stage can turn into class 5 as well as class 3 at flood stage can turn into class 4. People that can't read and run, should be aware of that and stop and scout until they get to the point where they can. It's part of learning how to boat!

I couldn't really see the brand of the boat, but judging from the blue color it was probably a hypalon boat, at least 14 ft long, which is six grand right there. I couldn't really make out the frame manufacturer but a fishing frame like that routinely goes for A couple of thousand, so they were heavily invested into the boat, but probably just didn't have the experience reading water being fishermen who generally look for Eddies...


----------



## Pinchecharlie (Jul 27, 2017)

I know your being reasonable!! I just can't imagine doing it myself ! Weird how oblivious people can be. There was a wing suit for sale at the second hand store here not long ago!!!! "How much for the squirrel suit?"


----------



## Deagol (Jun 16, 2017)

I would never put on in those water conditions in shorts/short sleeve shirts..... brrrr


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

I heard they were A1 guides.


----------



## Noswetnam (Mar 8, 2016)

They would have stood a better chance of missing that rock without oars! And gotta love full rig with sideboards for a 20 min float.


----------



## Noswetnam (Mar 8, 2016)

MNichols said:


> Class 3 is class 3 class 4 is class 4, doesn't matter what state it's in, it doesn't change the equation. Class 4 flood stage can turn into class 5 as well as class 3 at flood stage can turn into class 4. People that can't read and run, should be aware of that and stop and scout until they get to the point where they can. It's part of learning how to boat!
> 
> I couldn't really see the brand of the boat, but judging from the blue color it was probably a hypalon boat, at least 14 ft long, which is six grand right there. I couldn't really make out the frame manufacturer but a fishing frame like that routinely goes for A couple of thousand, so they were heavily invested into the boat, but probably just didn't have the experience reading water being fishermen who generally look for Eddies...


Mad dog is class II anyway you look at it


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

Noswetnam said:


> Mad dog is class II anyway you look at it


Wish I could tell you I had been there, but the only time I've ever been on the pooter was almost 30 years ago and we did the Mishawaka run. I didn't find it particularly challenging in a 12-ft cat, but there were people that had issues with it


----------



## Blade&Shaft (May 23, 2009)

Man, Idaho rafters are so rad


----------



## Pinchecharlie (Jul 27, 2017)

Rad+!
Dude in the video (getting surfed) was super bent at the take out cussing and ranting cause the wipe out made him late for his saturday paramilitary club picnic. 
To far?
Crickets....


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

Pinchecharlie said:


> Rad+!
> Dude in the video (getting surfed) was super bent at the take out cussing and ranting cause the wipe out made him late for his saturday paramilitary club picnic.
> To far?
> Crickets....


ROTFLMAO...


----------



## 2tomcat2 (May 27, 2012)

Whether newbies (I'm guessing yes, based on the lack of cold water clothing) or not, how about they make a donation to crew from Poudre Firefighters Authority?


----------



## Pinchecharlie (Jul 27, 2017)

They could have a sliding scale rescue fee system. If it was clear that it cost 4500 dollars to get pulled off the rock you either would be more careful or you'd swim and get your boat off. At least I would. And if you where doing things right and just had a bad hand of cards it could be more reasonable say 250? Lol . The sars guys die sometimes doing their jobs to ya know. So fixing stupid ain't easy... ask my wife!


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

Pinchecharlie said:


> They could have a sliding scale rescue fee system. If it was clear that it cost 4500 dollars to get pulled off the rock you either would be more careful or you'd swim and get your boat off. At least I would. And if you where doing things right and just had a bad hand of cards it could be more reasonable say 250? Lol . The sars guys die sometimes doing their jobs to ya know. So fixing stupid ain't easy... ask my wife!


Here in Colorado SAR CAN bill you, but you also can buy an SAR card, the proceeds of which support SAR teams, and you won't get a bill. Being past SAR and a current firefighter and EMS, I can tell you that donations are ALWAYS appreciated, even if the agency is in a tax district, which I'm sure the Poudre agency is in. Firefighters as well appreciate pastries as much as LE appreciates donuts LOL. 

I seem to remember something about fishing and game harvest licenses having an SAR component built in, but I'm not sure about that.


----------



## DidNotWinLottery (Mar 6, 2018)

Pinchecharlie said:


> Isn't idaho class 3 class 6 lol ? Around here people say shite like ,"oh it's idaho class 4 man...rowdy!" Like Hawaii size waves lol!!! Funny! Here's a video of a idahoan (sp) who don't care what class it is he's going and the kids are too!!! "Shut up and get in the boat, it's class 2 (idaho class 2) bwahaa...


That is an awesome video. Those Class II Idaho holes sure are sticky! I love the other swimmer that just randomly floats by half way through. LOL


----------



## DidNotWinLottery (Mar 6, 2018)

Pinchecharlie said:


> Even the idaho dogs can swim whitewater lol!


Not fair, mine is a New Mexico dog and he swam Vinegar Creek just fine!


----------



## Pinchecharlie (Jul 27, 2017)

In Idaho it's OK to just go for a swim in class 2 with no boat lol


----------



## IDriverRunner (Aug 18, 2015)

DidNotWinLottery said:


> I love the other swimmer that just randomly floats by half way through. LOL


I think the guy at roughly 1:45 was trying to swim out to the boat, you can hear them talking about it just after the 5 minute mark when he gets back on shore.


----------



## Sawatch Rescue (Apr 17, 2010)

MNichols said:


> Here in Colorado SAR CAN bill you, but you also can buy an SAR card, the proceeds of which support SAR teams, and you won't get a bill. Being past SAR and a current firefighter and EMS, I can tell you that donations are ALWAYS appreciated, even if the agency is in a tax district, which I'm sure the Poudre agency is in. Firefighters as well appreciate pastries as much as LE appreciates donuts LOL.
> 
> I seem to remember something about fishing and game harvest licenses having an SAR component built in, but I'm not sure about that.



Incorrect - Backcountry Search and Rescue is not billed for in Colorado.

In Colorado, sheriffs have an unfunded statutory mandate to provide backcountry search and rescue services, and they generally opt to do so through the use of volunteer teams. Most counties have a single team, some have multiple teams. Some sheriffs delegate almost all of their duty to the non-paid professionals; some have paid sheriff positions overseeing SAR; and others combine fire, EMS, and SAR personnel.

*Colorado SAR teams do not charge for their services, and most receive little or no public funding. SAR team members are all volunteers.*

The postion of CSAR is that backcountry search and rescue services are a public good. Lost or injured people in the backcountry who fear being charged may delay calling for help, resulting in greater risk to themselves and the rescuers. The CSAR position is in line with the US National Search and Rescue Plan as well as the positions of the Mountain Rescue Association (MRA) and the National Association for Search and Rescue (NASAR). Please be aware, however, that if an ambulance or medevac helicopter is involved, there would be charges for medical transport.


----------



## SpudCat (Aug 24, 2020)

This video literally has the best commentary of any rafting video on the internet. I just sent this to a buddy the other day. A true classic!



Pinchecharlie said:


> Isn't idaho class 3 class 6 lol ? Around here people say shite like ,"oh it's idaho class 4 man...rowdy!" Like Hawaii size waves lol!!! Funny! Here's a video of a idahoan (sp) who don't care what class it is he's going and the kids are too!!! "Shut up and get in the boat, it's class 2 (idaho class 2) bwahaa...


----------



## IDriverRunner (Aug 18, 2015)

SpudCat said:


> This video literally has the best commentary of any rafting video on the internet. I just sent this to a buddy the other day. A true classic!


Haha a classic in the same way as the "Middle Fork Salmon River 2013 Longest Maytag" commentary?


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

Sawatch Rescue said:


> Incorrect - Backcountry Search and Rescue is not billed for in Colorado.
> 
> In Colorado, sheriffs have an unfunded statutory mandate to provide backcountry search and rescue services, and they generally opt to do so through the use of volunteer teams. Most counties have a single team, some have multiple teams. Some sheriffs delegate almost all of their duty to the non-paid professionals; some have paid sheriff positions overseeing SAR; and others combine fire, EMS, and SAR personnel.
> 
> ...


Interesting, I haven't been involved with SAR here in Western Fremont county for many years, but we were all volunteer, and to my knowledge never sent a bill to anybody for anything, but I was hardly in charge of it


----------



## Pinchecharlie (Jul 27, 2017)




----------



## Pinchecharlie (Jul 27, 2017)

Yahaha!!


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

Pinchecharlie said:


> Yahaha!!


What's your fascination with keeper holes lol

Couple of things that got me about that whole thing, number one obviously they had no reason to be as far left as they were, and two once the boat flipped neither one of them swam back to it... That's your ticket down the river dude!


----------



## chickenshack (Apr 30, 2021)

I walk my dog up the Poudre canyon several days/week, and I've been seeing some rigs and behavior on the river over the past couple of weeks that's had me scratching my head (and pulling over to gawk, if I'm honest). The river came up really fast a few days ago with the rain, I honestly wasn't surprised to see that someone had required a rescue. 

I think that one of the things that makes the Poudre prone to silly behavior is that it's so easy to access, there's no real buy-in cost to getting on the water. Well, obviously you need a boat, but there's enough $ rolling around in Fort Collins that there are certainly folks who can splash for a nice new boat, then haul it up the canyon and toss it in the water even though they have no experience. 

Glad nobody got hurt, hope that it was a lesson the oarsman remembers...even if it's just to wear a dry suit when the water is 35 degrees!


----------



## Recreation_Law (Oct 29, 2013)

There is a Facebook page that tracks charging for SAR. No Charge for Rescue I suggest you like and stay on top of it. #BoycottNewHampshire New Hampshire charges every time.

Jim


----------



## Noswetnam (Mar 8, 2016)

Do they now have to drink a fireman’s boot full of beer? Good reminder to buy fishing/hunting license in Co.


----------



## co_bjread (Oct 26, 2004)

Watching some of the videos, I don't think they were wearing PFDs, and definitely not dressed to be in the water, and it just melted that morning, so its COLD! All in all, I'm glad they got out of it ok. While it is easy to get a little dumbfounded given it is Mad Dog, but under the circumstances, i think it could have turned deadly incredibly fast. Hope they learned a few things to make the next time a bit more successful. And if I had died, everytime I did something dumb, I'd be on more lives than most cats by now. I'm grateful for the lucky times too.


----------



## pmillerblaster (Jan 3, 2012)

co_bjread said:


> Watching some of the videos, I don't think they were wearing PFDs, and definitely not dressed to be in the water, and it just melted that morning, so its COLD! All in all, I'm glad they got out of it ok. While it is easy to get a little dumbfounded given it is Mad Dog, but under the circumstances, i think it could have turned deadly incredibly fast. Hope they learned a few things to make the next time a bit more successful. And if I had died, everytime I did something dumb, I'd be on more lives than most cats by now. I'm grateful for the lucky times too.


Both had PFDS.


----------



## co_bjread (Oct 26, 2004)

Good to know, it was hard to pick ck them out of the video between the camera angles and identity bubbles.


----------



## 2tomcat2 (May 27, 2012)

co_bjread said:


> Good to know, it was hard to pick ck them out of the video between the camera angles and identity bubbles.


Glad for the positive outcome
PFDs could be seen, however, they looked very similar to ski vests, not Type III


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

2tomcat2 said:


> Glad for the positive outcome
> PFDs could be seen, however, they looked very similar to ski vests, not Type III


As close as I could see, they looked like fishing vests, not what one would prudently use on whitewater..


----------



## SYOTR (Oct 12, 2018)

Randaddy said:


> I heard they were A1 guides.


Checks out


----------

